
Ask HN: Freelancers, do you charge for time spent writing emails, etc? - rocannon
I&#x27;ve been doing freelance work for a client for a few years on an hourly basis. Typically I charge for time spent behind the computer coding, and testing. Usually I would not charge for time reading emails and responding, but I&#x27;ve begun to notice that this time really adds up. Sometimes the client&#x27;s emails are somewhat garbled, which does not help.<p>If I were charging per day, this would be less of an issue, but this client is not going to agree to that.<p>So this question is for freelancers who charge per hour: do you charge for time spent communicating with clients (email, slack, etc)?<p>I do charge for time spent with reporting or bug-tracking tools like JIRA... I&#x27;ve assumed this is the norm.
======
welder
I charge for everything involving time spent on a client, including emails.

